# Last runs at Tuahiwi Valley Lumber



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Yesterday was the last running day at Tuahiwi Valley Lumber - the house is sold and we are moving out in 2 weeks. We had a great day for the middle of winter, could easily have been late spring - except for the low sun angle. 
Here are some photos of the last hurrah..

TVL Heisler on first run of the day









Bernie Bright's MTH Hudson









Rob den Boestert's Connie on the top trestle









Grueber Lumber's 3 truck shay starts the climb up the hill


















Glen Anthony made up a loco banner for the day









TVL and Grueber Lumber Heisler's double heading









Glen Anthony's NZR coal haul


















John Lammiman's SP UB25 tripple header


















Don Ellis' & Kerry Patterson's White Pass and Yukon dismals double heading


















That turned into a triple header when I wasn't looking..









The last run down the hill by TVL Heisler at the end of the day.


















And the final steam blowdown for TVL.









Thanks to all who have contributed over the last 6 years - there are many good memories of the building and running of Tuahiwi Valley Lumber Co.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

great pics of a great railroad Neil. 

I'm sure your next railroad will be even better. 

Good Luck


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice end to a beautiful railroad. Hope to see a new one in your future, you do such wonderful work. 

Chris


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Niel that is one great looking layout you have there. It is a shame you have to put to bed. But maybe it will wake up again. Best of luck. Pete DiGiacomo


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sorry Neil.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for you thoughts guys. 

It's a bit sad but life as we know it, time to plan the next one although it's looking like it may be several years before we get to build our new house. 

I still have visions of packing it all up in three 40' shipping containers using D9 to help slide it in..









Cheers
Neil


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Neil, 
I've enjoyed your sharing the growth of the TVL RR. I was hoping the new owners bought the RR too, but I get the impression they didn't. 
I hope you get a new shop so you can finnish your articulated loco and keep your talented hands in the hobby. 

Best Wishes. 

John


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks John, 

We excluded the tracks and bridges from the house sale, to be included by negotiation if interested. No one took it up unfortunately. The new folk are a young family from Christchurch East - which means they either lost their house in the quakes, or were forced out by having their land zoned unrepairable. I'm glad they are getting a nice home to live in. 

A new 'shop' is a definite! I have dibs on one entire wall of Alan's (father in law) garage. Little does he know that's just a starter... If the pause in building a new house is as long as I suspect then a temporary layout may even be in the offing (we are waiting for insurance companies to re-enter the market - currently no new policies are being written for Christchurch, consequently no mortgages). 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice images, Neil.... Memories of the old but visions for the future.... 

Best of everything as you move forward...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, Congrats on selling the house so quick. Great pics too. Looks like it was a grand farewell run. Hard to believe you are in winter with all that greenery. Thanks for sharing! Good idea about the temporary layout, maybe Alan will want to keep it


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave the young family with me a few minutes and I'd suggest they put a train track in the garden


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow two weeks isnt alot of time to get ready, sad to say from experience though, you'll be surprised how fast the layout comes up. Years to put down, hours to take up. Good luck on the move and hoping for a bigger 'next' layout.


----------

